#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  RP人物資料

## M.S.Keith

月影

姓名  月影.歐德爾　　（Moonsahdow.Ode）
小名  小月  小影(不是紫X之顛的那個
年齡  15
職業  吟遊詩人(咒歌術師
種族  狼獸人
身高  180CM  80KG  
技巧類型  [咒文詩歌]--  一般用在祝福我方人員..必要時可以攻擊?!也可以召喚精靈前來
          [短劍戰技]--  在裝備短劍時使用.可加強速度.慣用型近身搏鬥技巧
          [能力..冬日之術師]—可使用冰屬性的技能..可配合[短劍戰技] [咒文詩歌]組合使用的能力.但是月影本身不太長使用?

特技 

[咒文詩歌]類
      [十字架的榮耀]..將我方人員的能力提高1.3倍…維持時間20秒
      [時間之牢的囚犯] 敵方速度減少1.5倍…維持時間15秒
      [早起的鳥兒有蟲吃?!]..強制叫醒許多名因為太無聊而睡覺的人..為月影最常用之咒歌?！


[短劍戰技]類    
      [冬風吹襲]..將劍技組合能力的技巧..攻擊範圍為一直線
      [月。崆閃]..月影的慣用技。目標一人
　　　[十二月之雨]..短劍系的絕招..瞬間做出許多的幻影攻擊敵人.範圍半徑10公尺.

[能力..冬日之術師]類        ....心靈解放層次限制
      [冬晨降臨]..將一地強行變為雪地…  40%
      [寒瞳]..選擇性的將看到的目標變為冰雕     60%
      [隨雪而來的死神]..月影的最終極絕招.廣範圍.聽說他只用過ㄧ次?? 80%


武器  冰之短劍(用能力形成的
裝束  藍色牧師服(前面加個十字架
屬性  冰
重視  身邊的朋友..
個性  非常的溫和..但也許是前世是冬日魔王的關係..所以有時會露出奸笑..很愛看書..而且對朋友非常忠心..是個可以信任的夥伴..但當他忍無可忍時..會立刻進入魔王狀態..雖然還是有自我意識..但是無法控制殺戮的本能..在無聊時常常看書或是唱歌。。超愛買書？！

身分..傳道??兼四處旅行的吟遊詩人?




博樹
全名：水野 博樹 
簡稱：樹　or　博樹 
性別：男 
年齡：17 
身高：174 cm 
體重：74 kg 
(真實直接貼XD) 

種族：獅獸人 
陣營：中立 隸屬於傭兵團 
職位：一般傭兵 

職業：魔法劍士（見習） 
(我超愛這種職業阿(踹飛) 

宿敵：很萌很天真的正太獸 
(沒抵抗力(死) 

劍術/魔法技能： 
劍使用 LV ７ 
(如其名 指的昰劍的使用熟練度) 
猛擊 LV ３ 
(用劍快速的打擊 威力低 但是速度快 牽制用) 
冰錐魔法 LV ５ 
(高速冰凍彈 威力中 詠唱時間短 射程中 
適合拿來連攜用) 
冰凍術 LV ２ 
(讓敵方冰凍起來的魔法 威力極低 射程中 詠唱時間中 
但是失敗率高 機率大概20%) 
雷擊術 LV ３ 
(用神的怒雷 在敵方頭上降下閃電 威力高 射程近 
但是詠唱時間長 搭配冰凍或許有不錯的效果) 
(前提是要冰的住) 
自我回覆 LV １ 
(除了戰鬥的時候 在休息和待機中 HP SP會慢慢的回覆) 
光之矢 LV ３ 
(射出白色的劍氣 威力偏高 詠唱時間短 
射程偏遠 但是使用後會非常疲累 所以除非不得已 不會使出這招) 

特殊技能：武器屬性附加 LV １ 
(利用屬系礦石當媒介 
在武器上面附加火.水.風.地.光.闇的精靈 
時間限制5分鐘 SP消耗量大 
需要消耗1個屬性礦石 但是非常有用) 


個性：悠閒 懶懶散散的 
但是如果朋友遇到危險 
會不顧一切的挺身而出 

信念： 
1.武器是拿來救人 而不是為了殺人 
2.友達致上 (朋友最重要) 

初期裝備： 
頭上- 無 
頭中- 小眼鏡(偶爾佩帶) 
頭下- 大披風 
身體- 方便行動的劍士服 (沒有鎧甲歐@W@) 
披風- 大披風(連帶) 
腳 - 戰士長靴 
手鍊 - 精緻的魔法銀製品 
武器 - 長度適中的實用單手劍 
武器2 - 雙刀 
(用於1冰1風的屬系武器互相交叉攻擊) 
(用雙刀的時候放不出魔法) 
(劍氣不是魔法 所以可以使用) 

稱號：長期缺錢的魔法劍士 


好像不知不覺變成萬能型腳色（死） 
不過設定成見習魔法劍士 
所以魔法跟劍術技能的等級是中下程度而已 
或許以後會有成長也說不定 

還有因為武器附加的關西　 
需要補充元素礦石 
元素礦石的售價很高 
(更何況有6種...) 
所以稱號是"長期缺錢的魔法劍士" XDDD






蒼空鷹

名子：蒼空鷹 
性別：男 
年齡：21 
身高：170 cm 
體重：53 kg 

種族：鷹獸人 
陣營：中立善良 
職業：遊俠 
宿敵：眼魔 
技能：潛行、迷惑動物 / 人類，武器專精-單手劍、弓 
特殊技能：精準命中 (一天只能施展3次，施展後能百分之百的命中目標) 


個性：不多話、重視朋友，希望凡事都能冷靜思考接下來的步驟。 
信念：力量是需要平衡的，如果破會這個體系能得到平衡的話，那麼毫不猶豫的去破壞；反之則會努力的去幫助維持平衡。 
初期裝備：短弓、皮胸甲、旅褲、皮靴、皮帽

----------


## M.S.Keith

YAD


姓名 迪藍.莫里亞克　　（Dilann.Morriahk） (在故事中屬於贊助商) 
小名 亞藍 (Alan) 
職業 神父 
種族 貓獸人，瞳孔是深黃色、古銅色毛皮、背上有一對翅膀的紋身 
年齡 外貌看起來不到20歲，言談中卻有老成的感覺 
身高 183cm(7頭身) 
體重 58kg 
裝束 長袖黑色緊身上衣，肩上再披著一條垂至大腿的藍色圍巾， 
長袍捲起來纏在腰上，很少穿斗蓬(顛覆神父形象XD) 
武器：鎖鏈。另有一把牧羊之杖，內有操縱大腦的裝置，可以對生物發射電波， 
使其聽命於自己，但對意志堅強者無效。 
血型：B型




小芬

名稱：芬．斯爾蘭達 
小名：小芬或芬 
職業：神官（招換術士） 
種族：白狼獸人 
外觀：穿著紅色的神官袍，升高大概165CM，最明顯的特徵．．．就是那右藍左金的眼睛，左手佩帶白色手環，右手五支手指佩帶黑色指環，胸前有金色的十字架 
年齡：14(小孩子XD 
個性： 
溫和且善良又有愛心，可是喜歡開些小玩笑和用言語損人，不喜歡惹上麻煩， 
可是對於他想做的事情會用一切的方法達成． 
簡介： 
一般來說神官，要有修養，在隊友有難的時候，要展現神的胸襟，幫助隊友． 
可是芬是個逃跑大王，只要是逃．．．跟著他一定可以逃離險境．除非必要，或是他認為不幫的話，之後要花更多力氣治療和復活，才會幫忙，不過嗎．．．．．．如果答應事後給他柔軟舒適的床，和好喝的果汁，絕對無條件答應你．怕血＜碰到血有可能會暴走＞，以及非常喜歡小動物和交朋友，好像和魔族的關係很好． 
武器： 手套
特殊裝備：手環，指環，十字架
技能： 
種類一～ 
恢復法術＜因該都知道吧．．復活也包括在裡面＞ 
輔助法術＜用魔力讓隊友本生的能力增加＞ 
祝福法術＜用聖系的能量來輔助攻擊或保護隊友和解除惡性魔法＞ 
讚美法術＜大範圍或是全隊的輔助和治療適用唱歌的方式施法＞ 
破魔法術＜不用多說吧．．．＞等法術 

種類二～ 
招換法術＜能招換已有訂契約的朋友來幫忙，也可以招換一些低等的朋友＞ 

＜暴走型態＞種類三～ 
用本生的強大輔助能力，來使自己擁有可怕的破壞力（請想像小櫻） 
種類四～
秘密ＸＤ

特技：１能和動物或魔物交談
　　　２感知領域



幻貓


名字：前田‧幻 
種族：貓人 
年齡：人類年齡19歲 
武器：法杖、匕首、爪 
裝束：法袍、尾巴帶金環 
陣營：中立 
職業：流浪法師 
性格：沉默、少話、但其實他很幽默，愛圓圓、有聲響的東西。 
特點：平時都用法杖施法攻擊，敵人稍強時用匕首，快抵擋不住時才動用爪子〈強度爪子>匕首>法杖〉。以快取勝的傢伙，練法杖只是為了要平衡他的攻擊模式 
屬性：火〈其他屬性只有練一點點，他練不起來只好放棄〉 
出身：哨崗高級訓練學院
「法杖」 
：：火系：： 
火炎彈：分成高溫〈瞬間高溫〉、炙熱〈持續燃燒〉、巨大〈攻擊範圍大〉、散狀〈小火攻擊〉等四大爆擊──咒語：「火炎彈‧高溫〈炙熱/巨大/散狀〉爆擊！」 

地獄火：從地表噴出火燄，嚇阻敵人或直接攻擊──咒語：「撒旦之燄！」 

火龍之舞：帶著火燄的龍，但是有自我意識，會自己決定是否攻擊‧‧‧‧很麻煩，但威力之大是前田的爪子也比不上──咒語：「各大屬性‧唯火獨尊‧炙炎之龍‧再現於世！」 

：：水系：： 
澆淋雨：澆花或澆小小火用，無法攻擊──咒語：「澆淋雨。」 
：：土系：： 
飛沙走石：地表的碎石射向敵人，最多造成擦傷──咒語：「碎石齊飛。」 
：：光系：： 
閃爍之箭：帶著白光的飛箭射向敵人，一次一支──咒語：「上蒼賜箭。」 
：：闇系：： 
魔影劍：前田的旁系法術最強魔法，紫色的大魔劍隨著前田的意識攻擊敵人任一部位──咒語：「魔影劍‧隨我意動！」 
紫光球：類似火炎彈，但是帶紫光。只有一種型式──咒語：「黑闇之球‧暗襲。」 

「匕首」 
前田在學院的戰技部自創的攻擊模式，自號「行雲流水短劍步法」←惡搞！ 

「爪子」 
畢業之後成了他的終極武器，破壞力普通，但是前田本身的行動力使它威力強大，折磨他人法術NO.1 
：：飛刃血爪：： 
劃破空氣，如利刃般的氣流殺向敵人，攻擊距離五公尺 
：：鋼爪：： 
強化爪子的攻擊力，但是會耗費大量法力

----------


## M.S.Keith

伊魯


伊魯(Ilu)
種族:兔獸人
身高:170cm
體重:57kg
職業:暗加注師

技能:
加注咒文類-將隊友所施展之技能強化

(威力增幅)-可將隊友施展之技能威力增強.增強幅度由自身等級而定
(時間增幅)-可將隊友施展之時效性技能時間增加.增加時間由自身等級而定
(能量吸收)-將敵方施展之魔法以一定比例吸收.比例由自身等級而定

暗系魔法-使用黑暗之力的魔法

(暗影分身)-製造分身迷惑敵人
(吞噬)-將一定範圍內的魔法效果吸收.範圍由自身等級而定
(黑咒波)-發射集中的黑暗光束.破壞力強大
(沉淪之術)-使敵人產生幻想而混亂
(黑洞)-暗屬最高等魔法之一.製造一個能吞噬任何東西的小型黑洞

武器:風車之杖
屬性:暗
衣服:標準黑法師長袍
雖然是暗屬性 但是完全看不出有暗的個性 常常不自覺耍冷
有強大的魔法技能 但被敵人近身就只能任人宰割



拉昂


名字:拉昂.法洛斯 
性別:公的~XD 
年齡:忘了................ 
身高:175 
體重:90以上(肥阿~) 
種族:獅族 
陣營:混亂善良 
職業:吟遊詩人 

技巧:詩歌和短劍(有種相似的感覺...) 

詩歌:諸聖的讚美詩(鬥志提升到歌曲結束~可重複唱) 
嵐之舞(速度提升到歌曲結束~可重複唱) 
迴旋的緋櫻(攻擊提升到歌曲結束~可重複唱) 

攻擊類詩歌:巫妖頌曲(即死~!但是常常失敗~) 
風精戰嚎(風刃護身) 
國王的詠嘆調(衰弱效果到歌曲結束~可重複唱) 
英雄的受難曲(造成痛苦~效果到歌曲結束,可重複唱~且隔音不能) 
淒風(謎) 
屬性:風 
武器:鈴音豎琴,普通短劍~ 
衣著:綠色的旅行裝 
個性:神秘人一個~率性而為~常常偷偷的出現偷偷的消失~但本性還不錯~



沫影

名字:克勞斯。洛德 (Cross Lord) 
小名:小洛 
種族:犬獸人 
年齡:19 
身高:173 
體重:54(私心私心~我不要太胖= =) 

職業:機關師 
武器:弦、全身機關、機關組合棒(約15CM長，拆成兩半可用成雙刀，拉長可變成棍，拉長後再弄可變成長槍) 
裝束:英式穿著，白襯衫跟西裝褲外加藍背心，領結用藍色緞帶綁成 
屬性:雷 
性格:外表一副和善的樣子，其實有著機關師的陰險?個性時好時壞，兩極化發展，幸好大部份時間的性格都是友善的，但是性格相反後....，讓人覺得有雙重人格，有點歇斯底里。 

技巧:機關、弦、雙刀和雷系法術 

弦術類: 
蛛弦術．網懸–如其名，運用弦把敵人如同掉在蜘蛛網上一般吊在半空中，可用來對付多人，配合雷系法術使用。 
蛛弦術．血網之牢–在敵人四周佈滿弦線，只要碰觸到其中一條，就會產生連鎖反應，所有弦會往碰觸者捆過去，讓對方動彈不得，且弦會越綁越緊，最後就會看到血沿著線不斷滑下的景象。 

雷系法術類: 
蒼雷–洛德最拿手的法術之ㄧ，專門攻擊單一目標，破壞力極強，缺點是只能在室外使用。 
雷轟．散–大範圍雷系法術，雖然威力沒有蒼雷那麼強，但是殺傷力也不低。 

機關類: 
機關術–運用藏在身上數不清的機關做為攻擊武器，隨意碰觸洛德可能會有很慘的下場。 

雙刀類: 
月弧輓舞–攻擊如同是在畫出月亮的不同時期的圓缺弧度，看似沒有殺傷力的華麗圓舞，其實足以致命。

----------


## M.S.Keith

平川野



姓名:艾雷.野.提爾哈特 

昵稱:小野 

職業:魔獸獵人 

種族:馬 

年齡:20 

武器:匕首-銀翼,伏魔卡,爪-裂痕(暗版專用) 

屬性:光/暗(雙屬性) 

外觀:平時:白色的馬人,穿著白色緊身戰鬥服,裝備白色輕便甲,白色長褲,白色長靴,到背的白色防魔鬥篷(全身白,白骨精?),齊腰的金色長發,金色眼瞳,左右耳朵分別有3個和2個耳環,帶一條銀色項鏈暗:皮毛變為灰色,頭發和眼瞳變為血紅色,衣服全部變為黑色,其他不變. 

個性:平時活潑開朗,臉上總挂著很陽光卻又有點傻乎乎的微笑但有時卻會沈默很久,口無遮攔講多錯多,非常容易沖動,不知道是因為對自己的武功魔法太有自信了還是別的什麼原因,總是"君子動手不動口",身體永遠比大腦動得快,說不清是天真還是傻,同時還是個超級惹禍王,似乎無時無刻都在惹禍,而且永遠不知道認錯.變為暗版後非常冷漠,冰冷的眼神讓人不寒而栗,退避三舍,幾乎不說話,也不正眼看人,只與自己的寵物魔獸為伴,對於與自己作對的人只有一個字:殺,有傳言那一頭血紅的頭發就是被血染紅的. 

簡介:出生在一個平靜的小村莊,但據說他出生的那天家裏就發生了一件奇怪的變故,父母雙亡,因為有雙重人格被村裏人視為危險人物,從此無父無母的他在村中倍受排擠欺辱最終踏上了流浪之路,一路也受盡迫害,最終被一位好心的祭司收流,跟隨祭司的日子裏跟其學了很多魔法,也自學了一些武功,後來被培養成為了一名優秀的魔獸獵人,在當地也小有了些名氣,但好景不長,一次伏魔任務中因為其另外一個性格突然暴走失控而殺了當時戰場上不論是敵是友的所有人,包括收留他的那位祭司,等清醒後無法面對,從此背著通緝罪名又重新踏上了流浪之路,最後隱瞞身世加入公會,希望能忘記過去重新開始.因為小時候的經曆,所以他對新認識的人有極強烈的不信任敢,但一旦得到他的信任他就會把其當做值得自己犧牲性命去保護的同伴. 

一般技: 
回斬(匕首) 
沖殺(匕首) 
撕裂(爪,暗版用) 
高度五連殺(匕首+爪+最後一擊用牙攻擊對方喉部,暗版用) 

特殊技: 
魔獸降伏(使用伏魔卡抓捕魔獸) 
腿風(天生能力,速度大幅異升) 
萬能行走(天生能力,可以在任何地方比如天花板牆壁水面等任意地方行走) 
暗生(性格轉換) 
吸血(可以恢複體力,暗版用) 
魔獸操縱(操縱降伏的魔獸幫助自己戰鬥,不過喜歡打鬥的小野似乎不怎麼用) 
卡片飛刀(把伏魔卡當做飛刀攻擊敵人,殺傷力一般,主要用做偷襲)


魔法技能: 
聖潔之光:恢複自己或者對友的體力同時治愈傷口 
淨化之光:解除我方一切異常狀態 
破邪之光:解除敵方身上一切有利附加魔法效果 
守護之光:增加自己或者對友的防禦力 
勇氣之光:增加自己或者對友的攻擊力 
祝福之光:增加自己或者對友的運氣 
翔羽只光:用光給自己制造一對光的翅膀讓自己可以自由飛行 
烈陽照:召喚強光使地方無法看清 
聖光彈:光係攻擊魔法,威力一般,攻擊敵一名 
制裁之光:光係攻擊魔法,威力中等,攻擊敵一名 
流星雨:光係攻擊魔法,威力強,攻擊敵多人 
輝煌炖焰:光係攻擊魔法,威力中等,直線攻擊 
根源之光:光係最強攻擊,全戰場攻擊 
濁天之夜:讓整個戰場進入黑暗狀態 
噬魂:吸取敵芳的法力和體力 
冥界的呼喚:將攻擊對象吸入黑暗異空間 
影牢:召喚黑暗的影子封住敵人使其無法活動 
奪婚:奪取地方靈魂對其造成巨大傷害(15%即死率) 
暗雲:暗係攻擊魔法,威力一般,攻擊敵多人 
滅魂:暗係攻擊魔法,威力中,攻擊敵一人 
混沌:暗係攻擊魔法,威力強,攻擊敵多人 
無間無隙:暗係最強魔法,全戰場攻擊 
光與影:光暗雙屬性魔法,制造實體分身 
黃昏之影:光暗雙屬性魔法,改變戰場環境對敵人進行精神攻擊 
光明與黑暗的分裂:光暗雙屬性攻擊魔法,威力極強,全戰場攻擊 
注:全戰場攻擊只有在力量覺醒狀態下可以使用 

武技: 
銀翼-銀刃亂舞(匕首技,快速連擊) 
銀翼-千年之死(匕首技,一瞬間將敵人削成薄片) 
銀翼-破甲斬(匕首技,攻擊同時降低敵人防禦) 
銀翼-聖光破(匕首技,帶光屬性的匕首攻擊) 
銀翼-光之旋(匕首技,利用先天的快速加上帶光屬性的匕首攻擊,猶如一道光的旋風般掃蕩敵人) 
裂痕-碎骨(爪技,一瞬間的快速一爪將敵人的骨骼擊碎裂,暗版用) 
裂痕-摘星(爪技,直擊敵人胸口將其心髒挖出,暗版用) 
裂痕-分裂(爪技,高速連擊,用爪撕裂敵人,暗版用) 
裂痕-破血(爪技,準確的攻擊敵方身體的大動脈,讓其成為一座血噴泉暗版用) 
裂痕-刃風(爪技,利用內真氣揮爪形成刀刃風,所到之處一片血雨腥風暗版用) 
陰陽刹(匕首+爪的聯合技,沒有人知道這一招的效果,因為看到他著一招的都已經歸西了,暗版用) 

必殺技: 
銀翼之失-永久封印(封印技,一旦成功被封印者的封印就永遠無法解開,但成功率只有0.01%) 
魔性覺醒(力量覺醒技能,覺醒後的威力跟魔王天神有一拼,但覺醒有一個很嚴格的迷一般的條件,至今沒有見其覺醒過) 



狼嚎


姓名：奇爾．修斯萊
性別：雄
生日：6月18日(直覺)
身高：170 體重：65 年齡：20
職業：殺手 
種族：狼人
武器：長劍(雙手) 法術：不太使用法術(因為個性) 有時用些簡單的治療數
個性：熱情豪放 喜歡把比自己矮的獸叫做"小孩" 也喜歡摸頭(摸比他矮的)XDD←可能還會再加
工作態度：雖為殺手 不過喜歡與敵人(委託者想殺的對象)正面對戰 因此常遭到上司(!?)的責罵 不過因常成功的達成任務 上司也對他無可奈何←也可能會再增加/修改



魯夫哥哥


人名：艾倫．魯道夫 
小名：小魯 
職業：魔劍士 
種族：犬 
年齡：20 
外觀：墨綠色的無袖上衣+白背心，藍色牛仔褲，身高180CM，水藍色的雙眼（施展魔法的時候會變成黃色）頭上總是帶著防風鏡，是其特色. 
個性： 
傻氣天真有愛心 , 時常發呆傻笑 , 不喜歡無謂戰鬥 , 同伴第一 , 雖然平時像個傻瓜 , 但認真時卻會變成另一個人一樣 
簡介： 
悠閒的魔劍士，總是與世無爭的樣子，非常重視隊友，比自己的生命更重視 
雖然一臉呆相，但卻是戰爭專家，善長風屬魔法，經常利用風系魔法在天空飛行. 

裝備：防風鏡，墨綠無袖上衣 
武器：大劍，小刀（含魔咒，可當魔術棒用），巨斧（不常用），耳環（閃光彈），勾玉項鍊（爆彈） 

一般技能： 
殘影：回避力提高 
閃：高速回避 
回旋：瞬間到逹對方身後的移技 
二刀連擊（大劍＋小刀） 
擊刺（小刀） 
狂擊（大劍用） 
凶斬（巨斧用） 

魔法： 
風盾：風的防護網 
風翔：利用風使自己飛翔 
風之瞬步：加快速度移動 
風之加護：增加防禦力 
風之利刃：增加攻擊力 
風之祝護：提升同伴能力 
風之滋潤：回復生命力 
風塵亂舞：利用風捲起塵土令敵人做成視障 
風鏈：利用風做成限制對方活動的魔法 
風之幻影：利用風產生幻影令敵人迷惑 
風刃：基本的風魔法 
大風刃：中級風魔法，同時放出多個風刃包圍敵人 
龍捲風暴：高級風魔法，產生龍捲風攻擊敵人 

体術： 
風華崩拳：被風加護的直拳 
風華崩拳．連：風華崩拳的連擊版 
牙：爪擊技 
牙．破：破甲爪擊技，對重步兵專用 
雷掌：帶雷屬性的打擊技，有麻痺效果 
月牙．連（大劍用）：快速進行連續攻擊 
月牙．咬（大劍用）：利用劍氣產生氣壓 
月神無極破（大劍用）：利用風之力產生複數的實體同時進行攻擊 
日照．擊（巨斧用）：比正常強一倍的攻擊 
日照．血（巨斧用）：斬下去時會令敵人大量出血的妖術 
日王亂舞（巨斧用）：利用風把速度提升至最高，同時攻擊一整堆敵人 

特殊技： 
風花．武裝解除：可以把對方的武器彈開，也可把輕薄的衣服變成花瓣。

----------


## M.S.Keith

優洛那斯


．姓名：莫歐．洛塔克 
．小名：牛唄唄 
．職業：重戰士，斧士 
．種族：牛人（學術名：米洛塔克） 
．陣營：沒沒沒，流浪流浪了 
．年齡：30（好老，汗） 
．身高．體重：195 CM．100 KG 
．特技頃向（能力）：大斧狂砍對方（這是什麼特技！？） 
．專長：煮飯（撫慰身心俱疲的旅者？） 
．武器：單兵斧（只是名稱，簡單來說就是雙面斧） 
．外表：除了頭上有一對牛角（還有屁股有牛尾巴）以外，其他地方都和人類相似，喜歡戴著寬粗的金色耳環，身材魁梧，體型壯碩（身上有多處傷疤） 
．裝束：沒穿上衣（大好！！），兩條咖啡色的皮帶從背後腰部繞過肩膀（帶子上有很多的金色扣環），束住墨綠色的褲子，腰部用繃帶綁住，外加護甲，腳上穿的是涼鞋（點） 
．屬性：火（不懂，為什麼會有屬性呢？） 
．重視：家人和朋友 
．個性：違反外表的，莫歐心思縝密，處事慎重（是優點也是缺點？），他是那種超級和善老伯，但只要觸怒到他所重視的人，馬上火爆翻臉，樂於關心他人，對於有相同處境的人絕對施以照顧，在團隊中常扮演阻止和冷卻的角色 
．簡介：米洛塔克，那是牛人的一支大族群，曾經慘遭他族屠殺（包括莫歐的家人），只有些許的人殘留下來，逃過這次屠殺的莫歐，被小村莊的人救活，為了報答他們，在這裡鑄造鐵器 
．身分：武器店老闆，後遇其他人才加入旅行（莫歐曾是米洛塔克的護衛隊隊長，故所以姓氏為此之證） 
＊＊＊ 
招術喔．．．我沒想什麼呢（用肉搏的有招述？），還是稍微寫一下 

．集氣：力量提升 
．雙刃斬：攻擊兩次 
．火斬：快速攻擊使斧頭產生火花 
．奮力一擲：丟斧頭（點） 
．迴旋斬：轉過來砍一下 
．哞：可以使喚牛隻（故事中應該是不會用到） 
．當肉盾：就是被砍，然後噴血噴一噴就好了（汗）


卡薩爾


姓名：卡薩爾‧諾德 
．英文名:Kasar Norad 
．小名：K仔 
．性別：雄 
．職業：狙擊手 
．種族：狼獸人 
．陣營：未確定,目前是傭兵 
．年齡：14(史上最年輕拿到A級狙擊手證照) 
．身高．體重:185CM．60KG 
．武器：AWP-A2狙擊槍(單數、裝甲厚敵人專用),C-10N步槍(復數敵人用),PT92手槍,等... 
．個性：平常常常丟三落四,一付不可靠的樣子,但只要一接任務,就會瞬間變了個狼似的,正經八百,跟平常差很多 
．興趣：..............[不明] 
技能or特殊裝備 
快速射擊：射擊速度提高50%,持續時間1分鐘,一小時一次 
屬性附加：在武器(子彈)上加上地、風、火、水、毒、聖、暗等屬性,以增加屬性相剋攻擊力,一次200發子彈or10把刀,一天一次 
狙殺瞄準：瞄準速度增加80%,命中率加10%(本來就很高了啊)攻擊力加5%,持續時間5分鐘,2小時一次 
粒子加速器：啟動粒子加速器,使子彈初速增加20%,破壞力、穿透力各加30%,持續時間30秒,6小時一次

----------


## M.S.Keith

目前是這樣...另外...還有沒交角色資料的要快點.....

不然無法開始阿~~~~~

----------


## M.S.Keith

渥克斯.



渥克斯

身高:176
體重:71
性別:公的
生日:6/19雙子
職業:影武者
種族:狼獸人
人形:黑髮黑眼黃種人
獸形:金毛紅眼狼獸人
特徵:頭上三天線毛 左臂十字疤
年齡:19
制服:白短披風 黑緊身無袖上衣 有時外加上印有月亮標記的黑T恤
     藍色牛仔酷 褐色皮帶 手上有黑色護腕 
     腳穿外加兩條用途不明皮革帶的運動鞋
     天冷時加上黑色針織毛帽和灰藍色外套
武器:短刀 身體到處藏刀 可是一般人都看不到在哪裡@@
資歷:過去曾受到特務訓練6年
     完全沒有過去背景資料
喜物:肉類 符咒 刃物 小動物
惡物:淹漬食物 巧克力 

個性:三重人格

=>渥克斯 李
個性溫和 有點膽小 沒主見 有時候會很幼稚
會仔細思考事情的經過 
最了解各種符咒的用法和收集
也常常冷靜設想抗敵計策
運用符咒對抗敵人
出現時是黑眼

=>渥克斯 鬣(音念"獵")牙
個性莽撞 做事說話有時都不經過大腦 堅持己見
意外的很愛照顧小動物
速度力量大
擅長使用短刀和操作暗器
狼爪十分銳利 攻擊力強
出現時是紅眼

=>渥克斯 待宵
一切資料不明
據說看過他的人都已經去陰間報到去了= =
(可信度低的情報指出出現時是黑狼獸人)

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

發表一下大家人物的感想...

身家資料沒什麼問題
不過...
有一點我很在意...

大家的強度太不平均啦!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

一下是什麼密集攻勢 地圖兵器 全螢幕攻擊 一擊斃殺

而且大家的的絕招數量也太多了
這樣會讓不同腳色的運用靈活度產生很大的不平衡

我想我們大家都是傭兵吧
大家的腳色都在平等的基礎上
所以建議各位大家把自己的強度稍微調整
而那些沒有妥當設計自己腳色絕招的人(像我= =)
也可以加強一下
像我雖然有第三人格這個強到爆的祕技沒錯
可是出場時有限制很多條件
所以出場的機會要用顯微鏡才看的到= =

發表一下意見
如有異議可以找我討論
以上
謝謝

----------


## 幻貓

還是‧‧‧限制一人只能有一個毀滅性大絕招？

以我的前田幻為例
目前的大絕是召喚倔強的火龍及自身的飛刃血爪
照這樣選擇後我決定他的大絕只有飛刃血爪，就沒有「召喚火龍」這一招
還有一些小小的法術

這樣子應該會比較平衡一點，不會在故事一開始就有魔王級人物出現~
不知各位意見如何？

----------


## BOSS

姓名 巴茲 布雷格 (BOSS PLAGUE) 
種族 犬 
職業 毒使 
武器 無 
穿著 上半身由畫滿圖騰的繃帶包著  
年齡 12


背景 孤兒 被抓去戰鬥實驗室毒藥科當實驗品 全身上下被植入49奇毒 在一個禮拜的高燒病痛後 奇蹟般的活了下來 49種毒在身上相生相剋 

後來實驗室遭受敵人攻擊 在混亂下巴茲逃了出來 但身上的毒會在空氣中散撥出去 所以到的地方都是死屍一片 最後受不了這樣的景象 躲到了森林裡面 隨著時間的流逝 慢慢的 巴茲可以控制自己身上的奇毒 牠開始走出森林 找尋解除牠身上毒物的方法 

加入傭兵公會的原因 因為這是最容易尋找到解除牠身上毒物的方法的地方 喜歡接有關於毒的任務

個性 原本很活潑的巴茲在經歷這些事情之後變的沉默寡言 在戰鬥上手段乾淨俐落  喜歡自己一個人(因為怕別人會中毒) 其實內心還是很善良 

技能名稱 - 傳撥方式 - 能力 
繡鐵毒 - 空氣 - 巴茲周圍的空氣會變成暗紅色 碰到的鐵器會向生鏽一樣一點一點的剝落掉 
腐屍毒 - 空氣 - 生物會聞到如腐屍般的惡臭 然後皮膚開始變黑 變成腐屍
幻影毒 - 空氣 - 生物會聞到花的香味 然後接著產生幻影 幻影的內容是中毒者目前最大的願望  中毒者在毒效還未消失之前會一值保持中毒時的姿勢
狂暴毒 - 空氣 - 帶有狂暴毒的氣體為黃色  生物吸入後會呈現狂暴狀態  體能瞬間增加倍數  但失去自主性  只會用身體去攻擊能看到有活動的東西  在藥效退時 肌肉會因為過度疲勞而壞死          

腐蝕毒 - 接觸 - 被接觸到的物體會像碰到強酸般的被腐蝕
治癒毒 - 接觸 - 接觸到的生物身體機能會快速增加 傷口的回覆數率會變快 但相對的老化速度也相對提升


其實巴茲已經可以控制毒素不讓別人感染 
可是剛從實驗室逃出來時的陰影一直在牠身上揮散不去 
所以他一直很怕會傷害到別人 
才一直壓抑自己不要跟別人靠近(也是他想找解除方法的原因) 

但在別人的眼中會覺得巴茲是個喜歡孤獨的人 
不喜歡跟獸群在一起 
就連戰鬥的時候也一樣(因為大部分毒素釋放出來時候是範圍型的 不分敵我) 
做事都十分神秘 

後記 
-------------------------------- 
與其要找到解除的方法 
不如說是讓巴茲能夠相信自己不會傷到別人 
但心中的傷口該如何治癒呢 
這將會是我寫文章的主軸吧~~~ 





PS.49種毒先打出6種    原來RP遷來這裡了  沒去住意到= =

----------


## M.S.Keith

沒關係...各版通常不會太常有人注意到...

----------


## 犬野

> 發表一下大家人物的感想...
> 
> 身家資料沒什麼問題
> 不過...
> 有一點我很在意...
> 
> 大家的強度太不平均啦!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 謝謝


的確 這種情況是要注意一下，但我不知道會不會太強阿...(至少裏人格殘暴化就變超強了，只不過這根本是百年一次的景象)。

----------


## M.S.Keith

關於強度平均的問題...我在這說明一下..

首先...為了不要讓任務太早結束..請僅用絕招

就是要循序漸進~~

簡單的說.要向遊戲中那樣..慢慢的使用各種技能.以後其可以慢慢提高技能強度

第二..除非必要.否則不要用大絕招

拿我來說.我的能力行技能都是絕招型技能..所以我必須要滿足一定條件

但是也要承擔一定的風險..(像是會因控制不了而能量暴衝)

所以要給自己的絕招設定個條件才行...還有.自己絕招最好自己寫..

因為別人到你的絕招特性..所以自己寫最適當

就是這樣~~~

----------


## 芬狼

我到是沒這種顧慮
除非把逃跑技能也算是很強的大絕XD
不然因該沒有太強的吧?

----------


## 優洛那斯

我也不用擔心
因為我的角色就是

＂不強＂

兩字了的！

----------


## 博樹

> 我也不用擔心
> 因為我的角色就是
> 
> ＂不強＂
> 
> 兩字了的！



我是無能隊長￣▽￣
(我要落到跟某無能大佐一樣的處境嗎....)

我設定技能等級滿級是10

但是我除了"劍使用"以外
(而且這還是基本技能↑)
....沒一招超過5的  =___=

而設定的必殺技...可能我用超過3次就會昇天了(汗)

那我要改強還是維持現狀呢...?

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

各位要調整絕招的獸注意

我的意思不是叫你們減少自己的絕招
像一些強力絕招只要附加上一些限制條件就可以嚕

不必全部重改^^

----------


## Kasar

我那樣可以嗎?

----------


## M.S.Keith

你那樣可以啊~~~

因為可以說是沒有過強的絕招...

----------


## Kasar

那就這樣吧
基本上那也不能算絕招吧?
還是再加一條
自爆
威力相當5兆噸TNT炸藥
以致整個大陸沉沒
故事結束~(毆)

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 那就這樣吧
> 基本上那也不能算絕招吧?
> 還是再加一條
> 自爆
> 威力相當5兆噸TNT炸藥
> 以致整個大陸沉沒
> 故事結束~(毆)


這是不可能的~~!!(指

----------


## 藍德

我想我的應該也不算說很強吧...大多偏輔助的^^"
也有幾招比較強的~但是失敗率高(巫妖頌曲=即死術)
受難曲雖然會造成痛苦...不過實質上不會造成什麼傷害...比較適合用於箝制或是銬問...

唯一具攻擊性的只有"風精戰嚎"和謎之法"淒風".....

不過如果還是考慮到平衡性的化~可以幫我修正沒關係^^

----------


## 伊魯

我應該沒什麼問題吧@@"
技能都偏向輔助的
至於那個黑洞....
直徑1公尺
持續時間數秒
也就是說相當難命中=ˇ=
不過中了就一擊必殺

----------


## 和魯夫

我完全沒問題吧?
基本上是體術外加魔法
體術和魔法合用!!!!
大魔法........還是留給身後的魔師吧(茶)

----------


## 狼嚎

啊勒...雖然目前的人物設定還亂糟糟的...
不過我想奇爾這個角色看起來也沒有特別強的XDD
說實在的 再RP還沒開始前都是個未知數...
因為還要看各位怎麼寫 才會生出什麼樣的人物個性...
謎：你就是一定要別人開頭就對了啦!!

----------


## 幻貓

那我的大絕改一下條件好了~順便新增一些設定

前田的爪擊，主要由魔影環協助。等級5〈分15個等級〉
條件：使用過後呈半小時虛弱狀態〈各能力值減半，包括HP、MP、敏捷、防禦力等等〉
飛刃血爪攻擊範圍隨等級增加而增加，目前為5公尺。如升到6級範圍變6公尺

召喚火龍：火龍本身的個性是很倔強的，平均起來有70%機率懶得攻擊直接飛回法杖內‧‧‧一般來說很棘手，前田未來要花很長的時間跟他溝通


設定增加：
武器的部分，法杖的名稱是「圓球法杖」，近期內會貼圖說明
另外，杖上有一個鈴鐺〈純粹愛好〉跟火屬性碎片〈火屬性法術+4〉

還有，前田除了貓人狀態，他還可以變成貓。〈已不能變成人類→野疆的RP幻獸之境的未來劇情〉

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 那我的大絕改一下條件好了~順便新增一些設定
> 
> 召喚火龍：火龍本身的個性是很倔強的，平均起來有70%機率懶得攻擊直接飛回法杖內‧‧‧一般來說很棘手，前田未來要花很長的時間跟他溝通



70%阿...

月影通常不會練成功率這麼低的招換術~~~~

----------


## BOSS

我的能力的副作用是比較屬於心靈成面的
這樣的話會不會需要改呀?

順便附上巴茲的設定稿= =

----------


## M.S.Keith

巴茲的繃帶好多阿~~~

49的毒素..好帥啊~~~讓想起了霹靂布袋戲中的萬毒珠....


對了...我更改一下...

事實上我的眼鏡也可以說是武器的一種.主要是搭配 寒瞳 使用..

在眼鏡的左邊螺絲有個旋鈕..一旦旋轉就可以調整焦距.(像狙擊槍的瞄準器

然後發動力量.就可以是敵人在遠處變成冰塊~~~

但是使用條件是心靈解放層次要到60%..使用太多次會暈厥..


然後..我的十字架除了照明之外...也是抑制我力量的主要抑制器...

----------


## 幻貓

畫出來了~
之前還一直傳不上去呢~
原來系統不接受中文檔名呀~

----------


## 犬野

想想自己的最終絕招根本就是超級大暴走，體能方面暴增，雷系法術無限制使用，問題是要瀕死狀態才有可能暴走= =，且只有半小時的維持時間，一超過身體就開始無法負荷，暴走完後就要昏迷一個禮拜以上...

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

姓名:渥飛(Woffy) 嵐 
性別:女 
年齡:20 
身高/體重: 163/50 
(以上純屬虛構) 
職業:弓箭手+吹笛手 
種族:狼獸人 
屬性:風 
外型特徵:臉上畫著代表印地安的兩條印記(?) 
頭上常帶著桂冠和羽毛 
鼻子是紅色的 
所以才有那麼一首歌"Woffy the red nose wolf, has a very shiny 
nose......"orz(自爆) 
個性:樂觀.開心時會唱歌跳舞 
認為朋友是全世界.喜歡跟動物們處在一起.魯莽.不喜歡跑任務.只想天天和動 
物.獸人們哈拉.愛裝傻.愛搞笑. 
常搞不清楚狀況= =(倒是跟真實的我滿像的) 
但是當朋友一遇到困難 
便會突然變隻狼 奮不顧身的去救牠 
武器:弓箭.笛 
寵物:鷹~飛羽~(有攻擊效果) 
p.s.嵐是會講各種的動物語言的!! 
血統:祖母是印地安狼 
外祖父是犬族 
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
技能: 

笛: 
*警告!!所有以下有關笛的技能(幾項除外) 除非將新鮮的嫩竹葉塞進耳朵裡(因為笛子是竹做成的)否則是敵友不分的!!@@ 

[韻音之咒] LV3:能將魔獸混亂 甚至趕走(等級低的時候只對中小型魔獸產生功效的) 

[搖籃曲˙眠] LV3:任何聽到的人都會昏厥 睡去 

[招換 羽]:招換鷹 LV1:"飛羽"的同伴們攻擊(這招蠻爛的 還不如當作打聽軍情= =) 

[招換 飛翼] LV10:招換靈雕(超巨型的):"飛翼"(此招術的成功率:10%) 

[曙光] LV8:將聽者的生命值+30%(此招術必須靜下心來 偏偏嵐這種人....是很難的) 

*以上笛的招數若是配合詩歌吟唱 效果更佳 
弓箭: 

[破風矢] LV4:勁道頗強的箭術 

[箭雨] LV10:先往天空射出一支"光之飛箭"射出後 若有成功 那支箭將會化成數百支箭(此招成功率極小 但被光箭射中後 隨後的飛箭會讓敵人必死) 

[忘我箭]LV? : 忘我箭是透明的 製造配方十分特殊 目前嵐還在研究當中 這是嵐最強的絕招 只要一支忘我箭+嵐淺淺的笑容 被射中者 將會忘我的將所有的秘密透露出來 但是目前忘我箭還在研發當中

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

另外補充:
若是用了LV10以上的絕招
因為嵐曾經被法師詛咒過.....
用一次
嵐就會矮1公分 加上胖2公斤
這對對自己身材很不滿意的嵐.......
是很大的打擊
所以她不會隨便亂用= =|||

----------

